# CVT Transmission Fluid



## malenurse13 (12 mo ago)

I just bought a used 2019 Nissan Versa with 57k miles on it. Almost time forha 60k mile service already!!
This is my first CVT vehicle. From what I read online, it seems like this transmission needs extra special care to get as many miles as possible out of it.
What transmission fluid do y'all think is best?
Can I get that Valvoline Full Synthetic CVT Fluid?
Do I have to buy the expensive CVT type N3?
Do I need to replace the tranny filter too?
I want to hear from some other Versa owners before I buy any parts or fluids for the CVT...


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Nissan doesn't recommend touching the filters. There's really no reason, CVT's have limited clutch material and never make "ATF soup" like you see in a conventional A/T. From my customers' experience I can vouch for AMSoil and Eneos as good replacement fluids, both perform equal or better to NS3 in all regards and both are completely miscible with NS3.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

malenurse13 said:


> I just bought a used 2019 Nissan Versa with 57k miles on it. Almost time forha 60k mile service already!!
> This is my first CVT vehicle. From what I read online, it seems like this transmission needs extra special care to get as many miles as possible out of it.


Since the car already has 57,000 mi on it, the first thing you should do is replace the CVT fluid. To enhance longevity, the CVT fluid should always be replaced every 30,000 mi. When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide that cushion that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones.


----------

